# power off doesn't work

## mvc

hi,

I have a toshiba laptop which doesn't power off when I do 'halt -p' (or anything else). I've read somewhere that 'halt -p' must be in the halt script inside /etc/init.d.  In my gentoo instalation there is a /etc/init.d/halt.sh which doesn't seems to me the place to insert this command. 

Should I do something like 'rc-update add halt.sh' ? If not, where/how do I set this?

The apm works fine with this laptop, and the poweroff procedure goes without apparent problems, even displaying 'power off' in the end... but nothing happens.

thanks

mvc

----------

## sisyphus

Hmm.

Works just fine on my tosh. Did you compile APM into the kernel or as a module? Off the top of my head that's the only thing I can thing *might* be causing your grief.

----------

## mvc

APM is compiled in the kernel, and I even recompiled the kernel just to try the 'Use Real Mode APM BIOS call to power off' option, which I read somewhere that would help, but no luck...

thanks

marco

----------

## sisyphus

What model is it?

----------

## mvc

it's a satellite pro 4340. 

I don't think it's a hardware problem, because I was running red hat 7.3 before gentoo and it used to work there. I wonder where to configure such things in gentoo...

thanks

marco

----------

## mvc

it's a satellite pro 4340. 

I don't think it's a hardware problem, because I was running red hat 7.3 before gentoo and it used to work there. I wonder where to configure such things in gentoo...

thanks

marco

----------

## sisyphus

Got a Tec8K myself and haven't had any grief with it not shutting down after halt - very odd but I'll have a look at my scripts when I get home tonight. I'll PM them over to you so you can compare with yours.

Be 4 or 5 hours 'till I get home though. Sorry.

----------

## xr31Daisy

What kernel are you using ?

vanilla 2.4.19 was working fine.

vanilla 2.4.20 displayed the power off, but didn't switch off ( and I did try to change my APM kernel settings ).

I went back to gentoo 2.4.19-r10, and the shutdown was fine again.

All this happened on a Dell I8200 laptop. Looking at the linux on dell laptops mailing list, it looks like I'm not the only one with this problem.

My first post on the subject is there :https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24899

Don't forget to post any solution you might find, I'm interested.  :Smile: 

----------

## mvc

hi,

I'm also using vanilla 2.4.19... 

marco

----------

## CrimsonScythe

xr31Daisy: I had this problem on my i8200 with Vanilla sources 2.4.20 too, and the problem disappeared when I installed and run apmd. If you haven't tried it, I hope this can help you. BTW, did you get suspend2ram working with the new nvidia drivers?

--Thomas

----------

## Vancouverite

Maybe a silly question, but did you compile in support for ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface)? I only have power down problems when I forget to include this.

----------

## mvc

Hi,

CrymsonScythe: 

A 'ps -A' shows I'm running kapmd, (i'm running kde).

For the nvidia drivers, I don't know if I'm correct, but shouldn't them be used only for nvidia related graphic cards? I have a Savage MMX, and I could be wrong but I don't think this board has anything to do with nvidia.

Vancouverite:

I didn't compile ACPI because it says:

- ACPI is experimental, it is not yet reached the level of funcionality of APM

- If APM and ACPI are both configured wichever is loaded first will be used

So I enabled only APM. Do you have both?

Thanks everybody for helping

Marco

----------

## Vancouverite

At first I compiled only APM (all options) and had power down problems, among other things. So I also compiled ACPI (only the first option) and powering down started to work famously. You could compile all options of both APM and ACPI and see what works best by disabling APM with apm=off in your bootloader. Also ACPI has the Toshiba Laptop Extras which I think your model supports (if it's newer than 2001).

----------

## Vancouverite

I forgot to add earlier that you can disable ACPI by adding  acpi=off to your bootloader.

----------

## CrimsonScythe

I did not know that kde had it's own apmd. Upon investigation, the kapmd was running all along, but I still had to emerge apmd in order for my computer to power down. It's worth a shot, though...

----------

## Qubax

can someone explain to me, how apmd can powerdown your box, cause before powering to box of, all daemons are stopped - if i get it right

----------

## mvc

I think apmd calls the /etc/init.d/halt.sh script and then exists. The script does the rest.

Marco

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *CrimsonScythe wrote:*   

> xr31Daisy: I had this problem on my i8200 with Vanilla sources 2.4.20 too, and the problem disappeared when I installed and run apmd. If you haven't tried it, I hope this can help you. BTW, did you get suspend2ram working with the new nvidia drivers?

 

Nope, emerging apmd didn't do the trick ( I already had installed it)

I didn't get S2R with the new nvidia drivers, not "out of the box". And since the drivers were slow as hell, I didn't bother.

ATB, I still haven't tried to get S2R working with the 'old' drivers again ( It used to work, but I re-installed my laptop, and it's not on my schedule. Wireless, cdwriter and winex/HoMM4 are more important. )

----------

## jlg

After a few hours of bitching about the same problem I realised that I had compiled my kernel with Symmetric multi-processing support. Removed that from my kernel and now power off with apm  works   :Smile: 

apparently apm is not compatible with smp

----------

